# Lowes Closed on Easter..



## BHopper (May 28, 2019)

Just got a email that all Lowes stores will be closed on Easter. Guess that just decided where I'll purchase my Dewalt Planer from this week. Good for them wonder what type of crap they are going to catch and if anyone else will follow in the years to come?


----------



## Ware (Jan 28, 2017)

Saw that - good for them. I think one good thing that came from COVID is retail backing off a little from the crazy Black Friday hours, Walmart needing to be open 24 hours, etc. I hope they stick with it.


----------



## Wiley (Dec 2, 2019)

Just saw that Harbor Freight will also be closed on Easter Sunday.


----------



## JayGo (Jun 13, 2019)

Has Lowe's been open on Easter in the past? I avoid doing anything retail-related on major holidays, so I wouldn't know if they've been open on Easter.

I figure Easter, Thanksgiving, and Christmas are the holiday trifecta...unless you're a government office that closes if a day feels remotely festive.


----------



## White94RX (Jan 23, 2021)

Cabela's was closed. Home Depot and Pike were open. These were just the places I went or tried to go.


----------



## Cluelessone (Sep 23, 2020)

Ware said:


> Saw that - good for them. I think one good thing that came from COVID is retail backing off a little from the crazy Black Friday hours, Walmart needing to be open 24 hours, etc. I hope they stick with it.


I am sad that the groceries aren't open super early anymore. I used to be there at 5am to get my shopping done on Saturday morning (I knew all the shelf stockers by name, haha), but not anymore. I liked to be in and out of there before it got crowded, even before COVID.


----------

